# hi all



## kezmac

hi to all  

i've been reading the boards for a few months now and joined in a few of the posts on other threads but i thought i'd better make myself known here now.
i'm a straight surrogate for some, now, very dear friends of mine. i joined SUK back in April after leaving COTS, for no other reason than my IP's preferred SUK. 
we have just had our long awaited agreement session and are going to start insems at the end of this month, i'm so excited at the prospect of being pregnant for them, yet anxious at the same time. i SO want to succeed for them and do them proud

so i'll soon be in my 2ww!!  
and   for lots and lots of  
lol
kerry
x


----------



## Amandajb

Hi there and welcome!

I too am a member of COTS, but prefer to work indy and have found my IPs myself.  I am a straight and host surro, most recently having twins for a couple who I met through a support board such as this.

The 2ww is a time of tears and sleepless nights!  I wish you the very best of luck.  I'm sending those prayers and positive vibes your way and I am sure many other people on FF will be too.

Your determination and strong relationship you will get that BFP in no time!

Thanks for sharing your story with us.  I look forward to hearing how you get on. 

Take care


Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hiya Kerry,
I'm sure all will be fine, I so understand you wanting to suceed for your lovely IP's, your a diamond, just remember you're doing all you can hun, you've already given them a wonderful gift by offering to help, sending you lots of babydust
xx xx


----------



## michelle39

Lots of luck in your journey  

Sending you lots of  for that BFP

Michellex


----------



## Jo

Good Luck, and may the BFP be with you very soon  

Good Luck with the insems 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## EJJB

Hi Kerry,
I'm SUK as well, and a very happy Mum thanks to them.
Just want to wish you all the best for the weeks ahead.
Hope your journey is short and succesful.
Love 
EJJB
  x


----------



## jayb

Hi kerry

Just want to wish you all the very best anyone that gives this gift is amazing, I have an amazing person to who is going to be my surrogate she also happens to be my sister. I wish you all the best for that BFP and then for a healthy pregnancy afterwards.

Jaybxxx


----------



## kezmac

hi girls
thanks for all your messages of encouragement, it means a lot when so many of you are going through difficulties of your own.
Well this weekend is our weekend so this time next week i should be in my first 2ww  

kerry
x


----------



## kezmac

hmmmm no insems done as yet as i haven't had a positive OPK test yet  
i'm starting to get pretty peeved off about it. the last couple of months i've had positives on days 16-18, we're on day 20 now and still nothing!
i will keep you updated though
kerry
x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Kerry,
why is it our bodies dont' behave when we need them to !! Fingers crossed you won't be waiting too long hun
xx


----------



## kezmac

FINALLY got my positive on my OPK tuesday morning so IP's came up yesterday and we did our first insems yesterday evening. we gonna do one more this morning before they leave. 
wish us luck!!!
  

Kerry
xx


----------



## Amandajb

Yay!  




Lots of positive vibes coming from this end.  

Watching for updates.  Good Luck!!


Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam

LOADS OF LUCK Kerry, sprinkling baby dust everywhere for you all
xx


----------



## Jo

Wishing you all lots of luck 
   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## kezmac

cor blimey this 2ww is bloody hard!!


----------



## kezmac

wednesday!!! its doing my box in!
i feel absolutely c**p   which i suppose in prego world can be a good sign, i so hope it is 

Kerry
xxx


----------



## kezmac

BFN for us this time round am afraid
AF reared her ugly head this morning  
o well roll on next month 

Kerry
xx


----------



## kezmac

hiya Jess  
yeah we are, we on our travels down to Kent tomorrow actually for second lot of insems within the next couple of days. its come round sooo quick i can't believe we're nearly in our 2nd 2ww!!!

            to us!! and loads to you to!  

Kerry
xx


----------



## Jo

Good luck girls with all your inseminations 

May your dreams come true  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## OD2

Huge good luck vibes, Kerry.  And I hope I get to meet you one of these days - maybe a bit of rounders action next weekend??

Fiona (from SUK!)


----------



## leo

All the best to you all, I am in my 2WW now and testing in 2 days.
All the best

Lynne xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Good luck Lynne !!!

You must be mad - lol ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## kezmac

hi hunni
thanks for thinking of us. yep halfway through and soooooo relaxed this time. this time next week i will probs be bricking it though lol
hows things going with you??

Lynne - how was your test

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie

Good Luck Kezmec!!!


----------



## kezmac

ok BFN again for us

bit upset cos i was actually quietly confident towards the end that we'd managed it this time. just waiting for the witch to arrive now

Kerry
x


----------



## OD2

Really sorry to hear this news, Kerry.


----------



## Amandajb

Kerry

I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Sending lots of     and    that its third time lucky for you next month.


 Take care.  Life is so not fair but your time will come.  I just know it will. 


Amanda


----------



## Jo

Sorry to read this, stay strong, 3rd time lucky 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## kezmac

well.........
what was at first a nasty   on Thursday turned into a beautiful   on Friday!!!!!!!
i'm having a little bit of bleeding at the moment though, which i'm hoping isn't too bad a sign as its not much. i'm trying to do as little as possible, which with a 4 year old and a 2 year old and a hubby working silly hours, aint that easy!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Amandajb

OMG! This is fantastic news!

I'm sending lots of    that your bleeding isn't anything to worry about.  

My message as always is, if in doubt, get it checked out.     that everything is fine.

A wonderful start to the week. Try and rest up as much as you can, although with my own children, I can appreciate that its not always easy.

Thinking of you...

Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam

Take it easy Kerry, prob an implantation bleed, my fingers and toes remain crossed for you all
xx


----------



## Jo

Oh what wonderful news 
I hope the bleeding is just implantation and it stops very soon 

Your IP's must be over the moon with the turn around 

Fingers crossed it all turns out good for you all
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Tweetiepie

Kerry   Congratulations on the BFP!  And I also wanted to give you a big hug for being so amazing and making your friends (IPs) dreams come true!!!!


----------



## kezmac

sadly it wasn't to be
bleeding got heavier and pain this morning is immense. used our remaining pg tests last night out of curiosity and got total negatives.
we will be back later this month though all being well

thanks for your congratulations and wishes

Kerry
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie

Im so sorry Kerry


----------



## Jo

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this tonight  

Hope things aren't too bad and the pain has eased

Take care and wishing you lots of luck for when you start again.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## kezmac

ok third time was lucky and we got our second BFP but again sadly miscarried.
this has hit me really hard to go through 2 m/c's in 2 consecutive months after never having this happen before, so much so i've decided to put surrogacy on hold for a little while just to gather my thoughts

Kerry
x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Kerry,
it is very hard for you hun, taking some time out is just what you need, surrogacy is such an emotional journey, Kirsty had one mc and it was awful so can only imagine how you feel, when all you want is for it to work... BIG HUGS
xx


----------



## Jo

Just wanted to give you a huge hug, take all the time you need, its an emotional journey.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kerry so sorry to hear the sad news about your mc  I have had one, but couldn't cope with 2.

Thinking of you all
L x


----------



## EJJB

Hi Kerry,
Sorry to hear this news. I can't get anything to load up on the SUK board this morning, and have been away for nearly a week so have lots to catch up on.
Our surrogate got pregnant on our second attempt and then miscarried a couple of days later.
We skipped insems the next month, to give us all a break, and time to recover mentally and physically.
Then it was third time lucky, and our little darling  will be celebrating her 2nd birthday at the AGM.  .
Give yourself a break, and your lovely IP's.
It will happen.
Love to you all.
EJJB
x


----------



## kezmac

well we decided to end our surrogacy journey together. it wasn't an easy decision to make, but it was one we made together. 
my fear was we just weren't "compatible" and that no matter how many times we got a BFP it was always going to end up the same way. i was starting to, not dread, but i felt scared about the next lot of insems coming around again because i was so convinced in my head i was only going to miscarry again. 
my husband, bless him has been fantastic over it all and so, so supportive, although i could see it was starting to put a bit of a strain on him to seeing me go through that.

all that said though i am now starting a new journey with new IP's, although we won't be set for doing insems or anything till after the new year. we've agreed its the best idea so i can concentrate on my kids for xmas without being too distracted with TTC for them, also so my body get get itself back to normal after the m/c's.

Kerry
x


----------



## babymithel

hiya, sorry it didn't work out for you. I wish you better luck next time. I haven't started my surrogacy journey yet, but reading your posts has made me realise its not always as easy as it seems. Best wishes. x


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi hun

Sorry things didn't work out   

Babymithel - No things don't always work out - sometimes on this journey you are given the impression things will always go right and everything will be rosey - that is not always the case   Please be aware of what you are going in to ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Jo

So sorry things didn't work out for you, I really hope that this time round it will have a happy ending 

Good Luck for the new year 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## leo

Sorry that journey has come to an end, I know another surrogate who went through the same thing she had 3 miscarriage's with her IP's. She then meet anther couple and had no problems, it might have been something to do with IF sperm not capatabily with you.

All the best on your next journey through Surrogacy.
Lynne xx


----------



## kezmac

babymithel - it certainly isn't easy. i've never really had any problems with my own pregnancies, except one, pregnancy 3, i lost a twin i wasn't even aware i was carrying until 13 weeks when i lost it. i can't lie and say it didn't affect me because each m/c, early as it was, hit me emotionally very hard, the second one especially. i can only imagine though the day you hand over a baby to your IP's must be so rewarding that it must make all the difficulties fade into the background, for a while anyway. i'm a great believer in everything happens for a reason, what that reason was we'll never know, but a reason there must have been.

good luck in your journey though hun, don't let my experiences put you off, there will be many more success stories than not, regarding surrogacy, out there, that am sure of  

Kerry
x


----------

